# Where is DICK?



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Where is our buddy Dick Monson? I haven't seen him on here or any website for a year or so. I sure miss his pictures and a lot of his nature posts. Hope his health is good!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Probably got sick of taking a beating from Shaug on every subject he brought up. Maybe we need to call him and tell him gst is gone. There are a few that are simply anti conservation, and attack every conservation thread.

Edit: Oh, that's right he doesn't want us talking about him. Remember when prince changed his name to the artist or something like that. Just to keep gst happy I will hence refer to him as the artist, as in the bs artist.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Over the weekend I visited with someone who had gone to college with Dick. Told me Dick has cancer. Terminal.

Disclaimer: second hand information. Maybe someone has more concrete info.

His equipment was auctioned off August 25th:

http://www.times-online.com/sites/defau ... 082015.pdf


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I hate to hear that... prayers sent for my friend...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

shaug said:


> Over the weekend I visited with someone who had gone to college with Dick. Told me Dick has cancer. Terminal.
> 
> Disclaimer: second hand information. Maybe someone has more concrete info.
> 
> ...


That's horrible. I tried calling and emailing him a few times over the summer and never heard back. I suppose that's why. Man, I hate hearing stuff like that. Prayers sent.


----------



## ccolaman (Oct 21, 2015)

http://www.startribune.com/obituaries/d ... d-e-monson

pretty sure this is him. Sad day when we lose one of the good guys.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Terrible news. Wildlife, habitat, and hunters have lost an advocate.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

ccolaman said:


> http://www.startribune.com/obituaries/detail/100137/?fullname=richard-e-monson
> 
> pretty sure this is him. Sad day when we lose one of the good guys.


That's not him.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wrong Dick Monson.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

So any news? Messages and emails to no avail.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Found him for you:

http://www.newsdakota.com/2015/01/19/di ... -the-year/


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That award was a year ago. still wondering where he is now.Hope something hasn't happened to him.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

KEN W said:


> That award was a year ago. still wondering where he is now.Hope something hasn't happened to him.


Agreed. Can find stories and whatnot of him from early last year, but nothing new.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Dick is alive and well. I hear from him every now and then.

Canuck


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Great news Canuck! Next time hear from him wish him good health and tell him we are all missing him!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Canuck said:


> Dick is alive and well. I hear from him every now and then.
> 
> Canuck


Thanks for that! Yes, please let him know he's in our thoughts.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

He's retired and well I talk to him regularly via the net. He is a wonderful friend and a fine man IMO.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bobm said:


> He's retired and well I talk to him regularly via the net. He is a wonderful friend and a fine man IMO.


Good to hear! Tell him to check is dang email once in awhile, though. Haha!


----------

